# to rhit or not ?



## LaceyCanon (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello, all

I am new to all this and am having a hard time trying to find direction, Any advise would be appreciated!  For my experience.... i have worked at the same doctors office for almost four years now, doing reception, entering charges and dx codes that the doctor has chosen,but i make sure they're correct,make sure they link to diagnostic tests and query him about whether one should be changed or not. Now I'm taking aapc's cpc course. I'm hoping my boss will give me the letter so i don't have to get the "apprenticeship"     not quite sure how to bring that up...    there are very few coding jobs in my town, but a lot in the next town, an hour away, i just don't want to commute again, it was terrible.  Here's my problem: most jobs i see say "rhit, rhia, or ccs "   and they say "associates degree preferred "   i have the opportunity to go back to school and get rhit, But i wonder if what i have is enough to get a job now( and with my cpc or cpca,.)     I had thought i would get cpc, then start studying hard to get the ccs. 
And will it hurt my resume if i haven't worked in a year & 1/2 to get the rhit ?
Please, I'll take any advice.


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Feb 19, 2014)

I am curious as well. Is the cca valuable?


----------



## ErikAZ (Feb 19, 2014)

LaceyR13 said:


> Hello, all
> 
> I am new to all this and am having a hard time trying to find direction, Any advise would be appreciated!  For my experience.... i have worked at the same doctors office for almost four years now, doing reception, entering charges and dx codes that the doctor has chosen,but i make sure they're correct,make sure they link to diagnostic tests and query him about whether one should be changed or not. Now I'm taking aapc's cpc course. I'm hoping my boss will give me the letter so i don't have to get the "apprenticeship"     not quite sure how to bring that up...    there are very few coding jobs in my town, but a lot in the next town, an hour away, i just don't want to commute again, it was terrible.  Here's my problem: most jobs i see say "rhit, rhia, or ccs "   and they say "associates degree preferred "   i have the opportunity to go back to school and get rhit, But i wonder if what i have is enough to get a job now( and with my cpc or cpca,.)     I had thought i would get cpc, then start studying hard to get the ccs.
> And will it hurt my resume if i haven't worked in a year & 1/2 to get the rhit ?
> Please, I'll take any advice.



I assume the jobs requiring CCS, RHIT, RHIA are hospital jobs so I'll address that point.  For a hospital coding job you'll likely have to have either the CCS, RHIT or RHIA credential regardless of where you go.  I work for a hospital network in metro Phoenix and we have several CCA coders on our staff who were hired out of school with the requirement that they obtain the CCS within 2-3 years.  The CCA is a good entry level credential for a hospital coding job if you go that route.  The CCS exam is very difficult (as is the RHIT) however college level courses and a lot of study make it something you have a chance at passing.  A degree in health information like the RHIT is always an advantage over not having a degree but it isn't all they look at.  If you plan to hospital code I'd recommend taking some inpatient coding classes to learn MS-DRG coding, study hard on pathophysiology and disease process and take the CCA first.  If you pass that you'll have a  chance to get in the door then you can take the CCS in a year after you've had experience.  I've taught community college coding and there are many coders I know who take the CCS out of school and don't pass it the first time.  It's really tough.  

Regarding the RHIT and the RHIA they have some coding class requirements but they're more HIM related.  I'm in an RHIA program right now online and I'm buried in IT classes.  This program only had three coding classes in the entire program so coding was NOT a primary focus.  I imagine the RHIT is similar.


----------

